# Cherry Burl



## ahuail.commbbard44 (Nov 11, 2018)

Question regarding Cherry Burl for knife handles. Do I need to stabilize or not. This stuff is pretty damn tough but also has lots of viods and tends to crack. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2018)

Al, please take a minute to read our rules and familiarize yourself with our site. The head to the Intro forum, make a post telling us a bit about yourself. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------

